# Review of the Ganzo G7371-BK (G10, 440C)



## mhanlen (Apr 11, 2016)

*Review: Ganzo G7371-BK (G10, 440C)*​
Hey Candle Power Forums. Got another budget knife review to share. This time it’s for the Ganzo G7371. It’s got a 3.6 inch blade made from 440C steel, a liner lock, and G10 scales. It’s decent quality but has a few fit and finish issues, which I detail in the video review. It’s done in the same style as my headlamp and flashlight reviews… so enjoy!





​


----------



## InquisitiveInquirer (Apr 13, 2016)

Excellent review. Excellent knife. I always enjoy your style of reviews. Great info with some humour. I recently bought a ganzo based on your review (the lion steel clone). I enjoy ganzo, but personally, i consider them lower in quality then sanrenmu. Still great bang for your buck. If only sanrenmu would stop making such tiny knives, I'd be even more interested in them. Ganzo makes good medium-sized, edc knives, but the quality control is not as good as sanrenmu. I've had a couple and while most are good, some come with bad blade centering, extremely sharp edges on handle scales if SS or on liners, etc... Not quite sold on this model yet, but who knows.


----------



## mhanlen (Apr 13, 2016)

I've owned a few sanrenmus, but like you said... They were a bit small for my tastes. They were nice knives though... And lighter than Ganzos... When I browse new knives though. Most of the sanrenmus don't catch my eyes like the Ganzos do. I think the lion steel clone is still my favorite ganzo to date. It's my biggest and heaviest folder by far.


----------

